# Too late for a trap out



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

dputt88 said:


> Is it too late in the year? I'm not worried about a queen I can either buy one or combine the bees without a queen to a weaker hive of mine.


Give them capped honey from another hive.


----------

